# Related Sites > SQL Course >  How to select table data from different SQL Servers?

## agneshuang

I have to access data between two SQL Servers(version 6.5), how to perform it?

----------


## skhanal

In SQL 6.5 you can't directly access a table in another server while connecting to one.

But you can execute a stored procedure in another server and fetch data. To do this you need to setup remote logins in the remote server (see sp_addremotelogin in BOL).

If you want to join tables from two servers in a query then only option is to connect to a SQL 7.0/2K server which has linked server configured to both SQL 6.5 servers.

----------


## agneshuang

Does it mean I can fetch table data on another server by executing a stored procedure on another server while connecting to one server? If yes, how to perform it?

----------

